# What is the largest ammount of drugs you train with?



## k9barco (Nov 16, 2007)

Obviously weed is easier to obtain , but what about Herion or other class A's? Other than using Psudo's for the heroin or cocaine, it is difficult for someone with a DEA license to come up with any substanial ammt. 

The reason I ask is that training on small ammts , the K9 can have "scent overload" when encountering large finds; but then again , when you walk into a house that has bales of weed , you don't need your K9 partner

What is the largest siezure your K9 has made?

Charlie


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't use pseudo of any type. To me, it's like using blanks at the firing range - - it just isn't real. We do have the ability to make multikilo hides during training. Largest I've been involved in is 202 kilos of cocaine and 3,600 pounds of weed. 

Dogs can have "scent overload" we call it point of saturation, if they have never encountered large loads before. You can make simulate having more substance just by spreading the targets you have out over more surface. It does help. It's purely a training problem.

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Psuedo will not cut it. The Scent overload is a threshold issue which is a problem in HRD and explosive detection as well. Training on small amounts keeps the dog's threshold too low and when presented with a large amount of the odor most dogs will exhibit final trained response in the "fringe". In other words the dog will alert in the amount of odor that the dog has been trained to find. 
Highway drug interdiction units down here get hundreds of pounds rather frequently as well as cash in hidden compartments. I 10 runs through here right from El Paso. 20 lbs of cocaine two days ago and that is very common here 

Are you a police officer or private security? The problem now is that DEA will issue no new licenses to private civilian trainers. If one already has a license,they will renew but will issue no new ones


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I try not to be TOO buzzed when training 

(joking... just a joke  )


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14373&stc=1&d=1326736052
.

136 lbs of weed, gun and cocaine seized here recently. pretty common


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i just want to ask a quick question to those of you responsible for these drug seizures. after you apprehend them, what do you do with them or how do you dispose of them? i've always wondered.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I am going to assume you mean disposing of the dope and not the crook.......
The dope/contraband must be maintained as evidence until the case is disposed of and it is released for destruction. A destruction order is obtained and bye bye to the incinerator by police


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

lol, yes you are correct, i meant the drugs, not the person. perhaps i used the term apprehend too loosely. i'm going to assume that term is used for people, not drugs. thanks for answering


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

hahahaha  hey I needed a chuckle today.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

cta said:


> lol, yes you are correct, i meant the drugs, not the person. perhaps i used the term apprehend too loosely. i'm going to assume that term is used for people, not drugs. thanks for answering


Evidence is first logged to establish a chain of custody and used during the trial. Once a case has been adjudicated, if it's kilo bricks and I need training aids, I have the presiding judge issue an order allowing me to use a specific amount for canine training. The rest is destroyed by fire. The bomb squad does it with gasoline and c-4. It's quite a show. Anything I keep for training is submitted for a qualitative analysis. I do not train on street dope. Once the analysis is conducted, I enter it into my inventory. I am allowed to maintain an amount specified in the protocol submitted to obtain my DEA License. After it's been used as training aids and destroyed, an order of destruction is obtained. Material to be destroyed is audited by a person not associated with the canine program. Once approved, it's turned over to the bomb squad, with ample number of witnesses, and destroyed. A video and still pictures are taken of the destruction. 

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

ditto with me except we have an incinerator. your way would be more fun.....


----------



## k9barco (Nov 16, 2007)

I was a private trainer and did mostly decoy work. The kennel I trained at used psudo's to start the dogs.
The reason I asked about the amounts was they were training on smaller finds and it was a problem when they encountered the big amounts that you border town people are used to.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Yes.that is the threshold issue.training a scent detector dog on small amounts of target odor results in a dog with fringing issues with large amounts or a dog that fails to recognize/alert on the large amount altogether


----------

